# Ikan Koi > Apresiasi Ikan Koi >  Fakta - fakta menakjubkan seputar koi.

## abiserpong

Silahkan partisipasi om ....... dengan posting* foto -foto koi* yang bisa membuat kita geleng - geleng kepala ataupun berdecak kagum akan* prestasi, kualitas, data yang ter*..... dari Koi tersebut......  :Confused:   :: 



*" Loulan "* tercatat pernah 2 x menjadi grand Champion di *" ALL JAPAN GRAND CHAMPIONS ",*
yaitu :
- 19 th tahun 1983.
- 22 nd tahun 1986.





*" Sakurahime "* juga tercatat pernah 2 x menjadi Grand Champion di *" ZNA GRAND CHAMPIONS ",*
yaitu : 
- 33 rd tahun 1997, ukuran 86 cm.
- 37 th tahun 2001, ukuran 92 cm.

* Owned by Nobuo Takigawa.
* Produced by Sakai Fish Farm.

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## menkar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fayzacantik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

MenabjubKan.......

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iyos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

> astaga, tahun 1937, sblm perang dunia nih.... embernya antik bangettt...


om yg dilihat koi nya jangan embernya hahahahahhhaaa

----------


## koituren

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rubbie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

> *Grand Champion B* ( non Goyonke ) terpanjang sampai saat ini dalam sejarah Show di Indonesia, Karashi 110 CM.





> Chagoi milik Hendrawan di All Indonesia Koi SHow kemarin ukuran 111 cm. Sepanjang pengetahuan saya, ini koi terpanjang dalam sejarah koi yg pernah masuk dan masih ada di Indonesia saat ini. Atau ada informasi lain? Ada yg punya fotonya?


Betul om ....... tapi yang 111 cm, *tidak Grand Champion B*.  ::

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Syahrizal Lukman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

> Om, ini video KOI tersebut saat auction..nemu di Youtube  enjoy..


sori link nya : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwbyb8pZYr0

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ad666

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## VERMIKOMPOS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

> Saya nemu di internet katanya ini kakek buyutnya hosokai fish farm, tapi ga tau bener atau gak,..ini linknya monsterfish
> 
> 
> 
> gak kebayang kalo punya koi sebesar itu, kolamnya harus segede apa yah..hihihi


masa sih,Om..keliatannya sih hoax yah? kurang tau juga d kalo ada yg seperti itu...Klo memang ada sih yang seperti itu mana bisa dinikmati, ngeriiii hahahaha

----------


## VERMIKOMPOS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## VERMIKOMPOS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## VERMIKOMPOS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Kecantikan koi jumbo @ hiroshima breeder koi show 2010

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

David Soon's ponds--> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUVY-_InxQU

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## VERMIKOMPOS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

> Selamat kepada bintang baru dari Indonesia: Achmad Soni atas pencapaian besar di All Japan Show 2011.... (Udah gw bilang, brenti maen ikan kecil, hehehe)
> Foto: Niigata-Nishikigoi.com


Selamat om sony...  :First:

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ericsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

*Goshiki - Goshiki Super,*
Yang sudah menuai Prestasi Tinggi dalam beberapa tahun belakangan ini di Arena Show :
Antara lain di 1st ZNA Jakarta 2009, Wakagoi 2010 Japan, All Japan 2011, 5th Koi's Festival 2011.

  

  

  

  

  


Sumber :
- http://www.niigata-nishikigoi.com/
- BIV 5th Koi's festival 2011.
- Fish Entry 1st ZNA Jakarta 2009.

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

> http://www.niigata-nishikigoi.com/node/1191
> 
> The judges of 1st Thailand Koi Show (beberapa diantaranya ada Om Budi, Om Suwira, dan Om Andre dari Indonesia)...
> 
> http://www.niigata-nishikigoi.com/node/1190
> 
> GC 1st Thailand Koi Show..Kohaku  93 CM (Bred by Rikoen Koi Farm)..kali ini bukan Sakai seperti biasanya


gak ada lawan mungkin om, padahal orang orang thailand banyak spend di sakai....  ::

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

> harvest tahun kemarin saya di pilihin beberapa nisai sama senior saya yohanes yusup serok langsung di new green housenya sakai, kentaro bilang nih kohaku bisa kepake show lama dan champion terus... akhirnya tak banyak pikir saya langsung ngedealen tuh ikan....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _sakai kohaku nisai bloodline yamato_
> 
> prediksi kentaro betul ternyata di indonesia berturut turut _"4x mendapat gelar ADULT CHAMPION A"_. Dan yg menakjubkan mendapatkan award best kohaku dari juri zna di 7th AIYKS 2011...


 Ikan kontes dan pasti langganan juara... (walaupun agak susah jadi jumbo ya om soni? hehe..)  ::

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

> A
> 
> gak om abie, kohaku doitsu saya biasa aja waktu all japan juara 2 kalah sama showa doitsu ini yg mendapat gelar 1st prize dan sakura 55bu... Klo gak salah punya orang eropa...
> 
> http://www.niigata-nishikigoi.com/us...jan_2011/8.jpg


He he kalau Kohakunya biasa saja bagi om soni ........ dijual murah aja atuh kang, kabari kalau sudah bosan. :Becky:

----------


## Pauran

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

> Wah...seru dong ya.......ikan ini yang lagi hangat di bicarakan itu bukan Om Soni......
> 
> memang GC contender nya dari mana aja Om.....
> 
> mudah mudahan ada live report ya....dari temen temen yang hadir......


Masao kato...pasti banyak kandidat gcnya om....

Denger denger orang indo ada yg entry buat kandidat gc.... Kohaku dainichi....

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

> Mantap ........ *GRAND CHAMPION SEJATI.*   
> Akankah berpartisipasi lagi di All Japan tahun depan ........
> 
> Cover Model di parent book 2011 juga.


Kayanya shinkokai all japan thn depan dia gak bisa entry ya.... Kan harus cuti 1thn om.. Gak bisa entry lagi aturanya  ::

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Ada berita menggembirakan hari ini d,temen kita Om Yohanes yusup mendapat gelar bergengsi Runner Up Grand champion,superior champion,jumbo A di The 42nd Rinyukai all japan Koi Show.... 

Sakai kohaku "beauty rose"

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rico Andydarma

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## thanafi27

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## thanafi27

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

> high class ini mah


high tech pula..

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ad666

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Sudah hampir 2 tahun vacum .....  :Tongue1:   :Doh: 

*Misteri perkembangan / pergerakan Sumi seiring pertumbuhan dan bertambahnya usia pada Shiro Utsuri " Omosako ".*
Sumber : http://omosako.web.fc2.com/process-japan.html

*Sang Legenda Shiro Utsuri " MUSASHI "*
Tosai >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Nisai
 

Sansai >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Gosai
  

__________________________________________________  ______________________________________
Tosai >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Nisai 
 

Sansai >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Yonsai ( 2010 )
  

__________________________________________________  ______________________________________
Tosai >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Nisai
 

Sansai >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Yonsai
  

Gosai ( 2010 )


__________________________________________________
Semoga bermanfaat untuk pembelajaran kita bersama .... :Eek2: 
Salam.

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawanwae

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

harus belajar lagi cara menaikan sumi

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

wah gimana treatmentnya yang mahal ky begini.... :Fish:  :Fish:

----------

